# crow's nest = (ναυτ.) κορακοφωλιά || top = θωράκιο, κν. κόφα



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2011)

Η σκοπιά στο μεσιανό κατάρτι των ιστιοφόρων (και όχι μόνο, δες δεύτερη εικόνα).
Στο G-Word βρίσκω: <κν> *κορακοφωλιά*, αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά να χρησιμοποιείται στο νέτι. Μπορείτε να επιβεβαιώσετε αυτή την απόδοση;


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 27, 2011)

Τσέκαρε στον Δημητράκο το λήμμα *βαρδιόλα*... *η καλουμένη φωλεά του κόρακος*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2011)

Ευχ! (Ο επίτομός μου δεν το έχει...)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα. Και στον Πάπυρο:
*κορακοφωλιά*
η· 1. η φωλιά τού κόρακα· 2. (ναυτ.) σκοπιά που βρίσκεται στο ψηλότερο σημείο τού πρωραίου ιστού και από την οποία ο σκοπιωρός ναύτης επισκοπεί τη θαλάσσια έκταση που βρίσκεται μπροστά και στα πλάγια τού πλοίου, αλλ. κόρακος σκοπή.

Από Wikipedia:
The _Origin of Navy Terminology_ brochure issued on the 200th anniversary of the U.S. Navy gives the following explanation.
“The crow was an essential part of the early sailors' navigation equipment. These land-lubbing fowl were carried on board to help the navigator determine where the closest land lay when the weather prevented sighting the shore visually. In cases of poor visibility, a crow was released and the navigator plotted a course that corresponded with the bird's because it invariably headed straight toward land, "as the crow flies." The crow's cage was situated high in the main mast where the look-out stood his watch. Often, he shared this lofty perch with a crow or two since the crows' cages were kept there: hence the "crow's nest."​


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2011)

Αλλά προτού καταπιούμε αβασάνιστα την παραπάνω ιστορία, ας διαβάσουμε και την εκδοχή του Κουίνιον για την έκφραση _as the crow flies_.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?8957


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

Συνέχεια από την πρώτη εικόνα: Αυτά τα σκοινένια τετράγωνα (ή τραπέζια ή τρίγωνα, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση) που δημιουργούν σαν δίχτυ και οδηγούν στη σκοπιά, τα λέμε κάπως; *Μάτια*, όπως στα δίχτυα; *Ξάρτια *σκέτο;

Edit: Το βρήκα! Στη Λεξιλογία: σκαλιέρα, αλλά ούτε κι εκεί φαίνεται πώς λέγεται το τετράγωνο χώρισμα.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 31, 2011)

Έτσι, χωρίς ψάξιμο και παραπομπές και άλλα κουραστικά, αυτό το πράγμα νομίζω (είμαι βέβαιος, αλλά λέω νομίζω έτσι, επειδή είμαι μετριόφρων άνθρωπος) λέγεται και κόφα.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Πολύ σωστός. Το αστείο είναι ότι παλιά είχα συνδυάσει την _κόφα_ με το _κοφίνι_, επειδή θυμίζει κάπως καλάθι, αλλά βλέπω ότι δεν έχουν ετυμολογική σχέση: η _κόφα_ είναι από τα βενετσιάνικα (αν και παίζει να είναι αντιδάνειο), το _κοφίνι_ είναι ελληνικότατο.

Και ένας ωραίος ορισμός από ναυτικό γλωσσάρι:
*Κόφα ή θωράκιο ιστού*. Ξύλινη πλατφόρμα, αρχικά κυκλική και στη συνέχεια ημικυκλική, τοποθετημένη σχεδόν στην κορυφή των ψηλότερων αξόνων των ιστιοφόρων, υποβασταζόμενη από πλάγιες και εγκάρσιες ράβδους, ώστε να συμβάλλει στη συνολική αντοχή των ιστών, παρέχοντας το απαραίτητο έρεισμα στα ξάρτια των ανώτερων ιστών (επιστηλίων).
http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89&Itemid=62&lang=el​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2011)

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο μπλέξιμο με κόφα>κοφίνι λόγω σχήματος; Ο Παλάσκας δίνει (ορισμ. 491): θωράκιο ιστού ή κόφα, αγγλικά top και γαλλικά hune, που είναι ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφει και ο ελληνικός ορισμός του ναυτότοπου --και δεν περιγράφει καλάθι ή κάτι προστατευμένο, τέλος πάντων.

Και να επισημάνω για τον τίτλο και τη βαρδιόλα που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο Συνήθης Ύποπτος και για την οποία η Live-Pedia δίνει: 
βαρδιόλα η (ουσιαστικό) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹ ιτα vardiola = σκοπιά] (ναυτ.) α) η σκοπιά του παρατηρητή που βρίσκεται πάνω στον ιστό πλοίου, γνωστή σαν "φωλιά του κόρακα", β) το μέρος που έχει σκέπαστρο πάνινο, βρίσκεται αριστερά και δεξιά της γέφυρας και εκεί στέκονται οι παρατηρητές του πλοίου.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Πολύ σωστά λες. Μας έφαγε το κοφίνι. 

On a traditional square rigged ship, the top is the platform at the upper end of each (lower) mast. This is not the masthead "crow's nest" of the popular imagination – above the mainmast (for example) is the main-topmast, main-topgallant-mast and main-royal-mast, so that the top is actually about 1/4 to 1/3 of the way up the mast as a whole.

Κι αυτά είναι... τα εύκολα. Για τα δύσκολα: http://www.julianstockwin.com/Glossary.htm


----------



## Earion (Jun 2, 2011)

*Θωράκιον*

-- [Ναυτ.] _Θωράκιον_ ή _καρχήσιον_ (η κόφα, la hune) καλείται εσχάρα εκ ξύλων εστρογγυλευμένη προς πρώραν διά την ελευθέραν λειτουργίαν των ιστίων· τηρείται επί των ζυγίδων και των σκελών διά γόμφων μετά περικοχλίου. Το θωράκιον χρησιμεύει επί των ιστιοφόρων πλοίων, όπως παρέχη κατάλληλον κλίσιν εις τους επιτόνους των επιστυλίων και ως τόπος συγκεντρώσεως και αναψυχής κατά τους χειρισμούς διά τους θωρακίτας, επίσης δε και προς εναπόθεσιν των αντικειμένων άτινα δέον να ώσι πρόχειρα προς εξυπηρέτησιν της ανωτέρας εξαρτίας. ... [Δ]ιακρίνομεν εις το μέσον αυτού τέσσαρας ορθογωνίους οπάς, τας Α, Α΄, καλουμένας _οπάς του θωρακίου_ (τρύπες της κόφας, trous du chat) ... δι’ ων ανέρχονται οι άνδρες επί του θωρακίου· την οπήν Β, δι’ ής διέρχεται η κορυφή της στύλης· και την οπήν C, καλουμένην _όπαιον του επιστηλίου_ (τρύπα του τσιμπουκιού, cheminée), εν η εναρμόζεται η έδρα του επιστηλίου. Επί πλέον το θωράκιον εις το πρωραίον μέρος του, το εστρογγυλευμένον, φέρει τρεις οπάς διά την διάβασιν της αρτάνης και διά τα ενώτια των τροχίλων των υπερών της κατωτέρας κεραίας.






Πλην του καθαρώς ναυτικού σκοπού, ον εξεπλήρου το θωράκιον από της εποχής του κωπήρους ναυτικού, εχρησιμοποιείτο διά πολεμικούς σκοπούς, καθ’ όσον είτε μόνιμα είτε αφαιρετά θωράκια ηλούντο επί των ιστών, ... όπως επ’ αυτών ανέρχονται πολεμισταί κατά την ώραν της μάχης. Βραδύτερον, κατά την εποχήν του ιστιοφόρου ναυτικού εχρησιμοποιείτο επίσης και διά πολεμικούς σκοπούς, ανερχομένων επί των θωρακίων κατά την μάχην ενωμοτιών εκλεκτών σκοπευτών.

Σημειούμεν ότι ο Άγγλος ναύαρχος Οράτιος Νέλσων επληγώθη θανασίμως υπό σφαίρας ριφθείσης εκ του θωρακίου του ιστού του επιδρόμου του γαλλικού δικρότου Rédoutable, μεθ’ ου συνεπλέκετο η ναυαρχίς του Νέλσωνος Victory (κυβερνήτης του γαλλικού δικρότου ήτο ο Έλλην την καταγωγήν πλοίαρχος Lucas).
Γ. Ν. ΝΙΚΟΤΣΑΡΑΣ​
Πηγή: _Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_

καρχήσιον  mast-head of a ship, through which the halyards worked (LSJ).
Πρώτη σημασία: a drinking-cup narrower in the middle than at the top and bottom. Εξ ου και ο συμφυρμός με το κοφίνι.
Οι Βυζαντινοί το έλεγαν και *ξυλόκαστρον*.

Όποιος μπορέσει να βρει άκρη στον κυκεώνα της ναυτικής ορολογίας (τι είναι, για πέστε μου, οι ζυγίδες, τι είναι οι επίτονοι των επιστυλίων, και τι τα ενώτια των τροχίλων των υπερών της κατωτέρας κεραίας), θα του αποστείλω δωράκι.


----------



## m_a_a_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Λύθηκε κι αυτό το μυστήριο.

Δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά να το βρω το νήμα.

Ο "Αρχιτέκτονας Δεντρόσπιτων" Πιτ Νέλσον στο Ντισκ*ʌ*βερι δανείστηκε προ ημερών τον αγγλικό όρο για να αναφερθεί σε παρόμοιο "μπαλκονάκι" που θα έχτιζε καμιά 60αριά μέτρα πάνω από το έδαφος και περίπου 40 πάνω από το κυρίως δεντρόσπιτο. Ο υποτιτλιστής το απέδωσε ως "θωράκιο" και κάτι μέσα μου παραξενεύτηκε.

Πιθανόν κι αυτός/αυτή να διαβάζει Λεξιλογία. Πάντως εγώ θα προτιμούσα την "κορακοφωλιά". Βέβαια, πιάνει κάμποσο χώρο, οπότε σε υπότιτλο ίσως έγραφα "κόφα", αλλά ίσως κάποιοι να το βρίσκουν άκομψο.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2017)

m_a_a_ said:


> ...Πάντως εγώ θα προτιμούσα την "κορακοφωλιά". Βέβαια, πιάνει κάμποσο χώρο, οπότε σε υπότιτλο ίσως έγραφα "κόφα", αλλά ίσως κάποιοι να το βρίσκουν άκομψο.



Κι εγώ. Και θα πάλευα για να κάνω την _κορακοφωλιά _να χωρέσει πάνω στο δέντρο, όπου ανήκει. Εδώ ο άνθρωπος κατάφερε και την έστησε 60 μέτρα ψηλά, δε θα καταφέρουμε εμείς να τη στριμώξουμε σε δυο γραμμές κειμένου; 

Αλλιώς, _κόφα_ —κι ας το βρίσκει όποιος θέλει άκομψο— γιατί αυτός ήταν ο κοινός ναυτικός όρος. 
Ευπρεπισμός διά της καθαρευούσης, διάλε τς απολυμάρες τως και τς απολύμανσές τως. 

Εναλλακτικά, υπάρχει και η _βαρδιόλα _που αναφέρεται παραπάνω, και, ίσως προτιμότερη για στεριανό παρατηρητήριο, η _βίγλα _που περιγράφει μια χαρά το ύψος και τη χρήση.




Σχετικό νήμα, στεριανό: *widow's walk*.

Κι επειδή —ανεπίτρεπτο, 6 χρόνια τώρα— αυτό το νήμα μού ξέφυγε χωρίς μουσική:

As the crow flies - Eric Burdon & the Animals










Quod non mortalia pectora coges, auri sacra fames​


----------

